# Custom Transfers in New York



## tamidesign (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi everyone.. I am located in NY and have been ordering my custom heat transfers from another state. I am overall very happy with their product and service but I am just looking around to see if anyone knows of any places in the New York area that make custom heat transfers just in case I need something in a super rush... thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's Rick's master list of most known transfer printers. There is at least 1 in NY. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Just because they are local does not mean you can get something super rushed. All printers work on a production schedule. Don't assume you can get something done in a day. Talk to them and see how quick you can get something turned around when in a bind.


----------

